# God of War III Platinum Trophy Teaser?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*What Does This New God Of War Teaser Mean?
*

*Sony hints at something as players earn God of War III platinum trophy.
*

by Jim Reilly 

LATEST IMAGES

View all 98 images LATEST VIDEO
 View all 47 videos 

*March 18, 2010* - Upon earning a platinum trophy in God of War III, players are given a new website URL, *http://www.godofwar.com/spartansstandtall*, which appears to be teasing _something_, but we don't know what just yet. Could this be for a new game? 

The website shows a bird's eye view of a coastal shore during a thunderstorm. The top right of the screen displays an icon that looks to be "filling up" with a red bar clockwise. The website URL, Spartans Stand Tall, could mean as players earn platinum trophies in God of War 3 the bar will fill, eventually unlocking the mystery. 

God of War: Chains of Olympus for PSP had a similar teaser website launch before the game was officially unveiled, too, lending to the theory this could be a new game for Sony's handheld. 

Looks like for now we'll just have to keep checking back to see what, if anything, comes from this.


----------

